# Performax 10-20 Plus Review



## rikkor

I couldn't live without my Performax 22-44!


----------



## cajunpen

I agree, I have the Performax 16-32 and use on it almost every project.


----------



## GaryK

22/44 here, and I couldn't agree more.


----------



## motthunter

eventually I will own one.


----------



## bbrooks

Nice review Kevin.

How does the Performax compare with the Jet? I have seen both advertised and they look like the same machine except for the name.

Gary, it sounds like you went for the large one. Do you like it better than the 16/32? That was the size I was thinking of.


----------



## Splinters

I want one!!!!


----------



## GaryK

Bill - I figured that if I was going to spend the money I would get the biggest I could.
I have never used the 16/32.

Be aware that the 22/44 weights about 300 pounds.


----------



## KevinD

Bill,
I think they're the same machine. I asked for the Jet 10-20 and this is what they had (Woodcraft) so I'm assuming that they just changed the name on it. I'm enjoying having this in my shop more every day.

Kevin


----------



## Brad_Nailor

This on my list..but I want the 22-44


----------



## KevinD

I too would've preferred the 22-44 (or even better a Woodmaster 50") but I'm running out of space in my workshop.

Kevin


----------



## Bob_B

These units seem VERY useful and I've almost pulled the trigger on one of these about 5 times, but most of the reviews I've read say that there is some deflection in the head that makes for some uneven sandings. Have any of you "Owners" had this experience? Do you think that one model is better than another?

One of the ones I looked at was the Grizzly G0458 18/36" sander. It has a stationary head and the table moves up and down. Seems like a more sturdy approach.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Brad_Nailor

oh, sorry…great review too! I neglected to say that in my earlier post!


----------



## SPalm

Thanks for the review.
I have a 16-32 and love it. I have not noticed any deflection, even though it is a cantileavered machine.

Performax was bought by Jet, which is really owned by WMH Tool Group. They also own Powermatic. My Jet 16-32 came with a Performax video. The Performax name will completely go away and become the Jet name. It is the same machine.


----------



## bbrooks

Thanks for the news Steve. Maybe there will be some bargains later as retails try to clear out their Performax models before stocking the new Jet ones.


----------



## Jon3

Kevin,

A year into the unit, I wonder if you have anything to add, or any updates to your review?


----------



## KevinD

Jon,
I use the unit nearly daily. I struggled early getting the hang of wrapping the belts but now that's a snap as well. I'm glad I bought mine when I did as the price jumped nearly $300 since I bought mine.

Kevin


----------



## a1Jim

super review


----------



## antieuclid

I'm in the almost-definately-getting-one-of-these-in-the-next-week-or-so stage and while I idly daydream about it and try to find life's fast-forward button, I was wondering: how accurate is the thickness gauge? If I need something exactly 1/4" thick, can I rely on the gauge or should I invest in a good caliper at the same time?


----------



## KevinD

To be honest, I've never relied on the thickness gauge so I can't comment on its accuracy. I always use calipers for final thickness measurements. I do this type of thing with all of my tools (steel scales for setting blade to fence distances, mitre gauges for setting angles, etc.).


----------



## john925

It's been a long time since you first posted your review - have you changed any opinion yet about the 10-20? Been looking at it at Woodcraft but have been reluctant due to other reviews I've seen about cheap construction - ie plastic gears etc. Any comment from any 10-20 owners would be appreciated.


----------



## Verna

I've had my 10/20 for about 5 years and I love it. It's definitely a workhorse. I, too, don't rely on the thickness gauge. I've always used digital calipers for my thickness measurements.

I would buy it again without hesitation. Most of my work is smaller, so I can't really justify the extra money for the larger drum sanders. The 10/20 works well for my work.


----------



## turnkey47

john925..i have had my 10-20 for 2 years and love it…got mine from amazon with the stand and casters(got a real good deal on the casters bought 2 sets) ..use it all the time..the tracking on mine needs to be adjusted every so often but it is no big deal..the first time changing the paper takes some time but after that it is pretty simple using the tuftool..dust collection is a must..have mine hooked up to a 11/2 hp dc…the reason i didn't get the 16-32 is the lack of a dedicated 20 amp service ..when i upgrade my electrical someday i will get the 16-32


----------



## KevinD

John,
I'm not aware of any plastic gears. I still feel the same after nearly 3 years. My planer has essentially been sitting collecting dust since adding this little workhorse to the shop. Virtually every project I build starts out going through the drum sander and it hasn't let me down.

Kevin


----------



## john925

Thanks everyone but one more question - does it make a difference between the Performax unit and the Jet 10-20 - supposed to be the same machine - both have a 5 year warrenty.


----------



## Guitars2Go

I just got the









10-20 Plus and love it for the relatively light weight. However, being new to drum sanders combined with the vague user manual, it took me a while to get the sandpaper installation correctly done! You do not need the TUF TOOL (red tool) that came with the drum sander to pull forward the inward fastener if you think it is complex to use. Just use a black paper clip to temporarily clip the sandpaper to the drum sander while you insert the paper into the fastener. That way you can use both hands and not have to worry about holding the paper tight and flush on the drum sander. See attached image


----------

